
KQED Forum: The Rise of Coding Bootcamps - mykoweb
http://www.kqed.org/a/forum/R201509011000
======
anigbrowl
It's depressing that the most popular industry metaphor is one of military
discipline and indoctrination, an attitude which I don't think is fully
compatible with engineering mores.

